# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 Beta signup

## Jaerin

http://beta.guildwars2.com

Get them while they're hot...

----------


## TehVoyager

Damnit Y U POST THIS WHEN IM AT WORK FOR ANOTHER 5 HOURS


T-T

----------


## Freefall552

Danke schön

EDIT: They said on their facebook page that some of the confirmation e-mails have been "lost". But have no fear, go to this page to resend it. : ) https://beta.guildwars2.com/resend

----------


## CreativeXtent

signed up, now to wait a year for the email invite  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ket

Signed up, thanks for the tip

----------


## Jaerin

Got my confirmation email nothing to do in it:


Thanks for signing up!
Thanks for signing up for a chance to participate in the Guild Wars 2 beta test. We've received your application and we'll email you if you've been accepted. We appreciate your interest in Guild Wars 2!
Sincerely,
The Guild Wars 2 Team

----------


## Dombo

Thanks, signed up! (no e-mail confirmation yet though)

EDIT: I've received the confirmation mail, but nothing in it.

----------


## naxxgor

Already 1,5 hours without the confirmation e-mail. It seems I'm not the only one though, so I guess I'll wait some more.

I think Arenanet said the beta would be held in March and April for us ordinary gamers, still a long wait even if some of us get picked.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

Damn, their tool didn't see both of my gfx cards, oh well! Thanks for the tip.

----------


## Freefall552

They said on their facebook page that some of the confirmation e-mails have been "lost". But have no fear, go to this page to resend it. : ) https://beta.guildwars2.com/resend

----------


## naxxgor

> Damn, their tool didn't see both of my gfx cards, oh well! Thanks for the tip.


According to a tweet, Arenanet does get all the info! People were asking about it and apparently the scanning program sends more info than you can see  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

Have anyone got a beta invite yet?

----------


## naxxgor

Nope.  :Frown: 

But probably they haven't even been sent out yet. According to GW2's official facebook, the beta weekend event will be held in late March and the testers will be notified in advance, so I expect them to be sent out during the next two weeks.

----------


## Freefall552

> Nope. 
> 
> But probably they haven't even been sent out yet. According to GW2's official facebook, the beta weekend event will be held in late March and the testers will be notified in advance, so I expect them to be sent out during the next two weeks.


Aha, thanks for the info.  :Smile:

----------

